# Hey There!



## MOMM (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm Teddy, one of the owners of a future mousery. I own 4 mice at home, and will be getting four mice to keep at my campus for the mousery (with permission ofc). My partner and I are very invested in this project, and we are dedicated to the health and happiness of the mice before profits and all that jazz.

I personally am a huge animal lover, and hope to start a full on place for breeding when I graduate. I love family trees and genetics, and seeing what makes what. I'm very excited to be doing this!


----------

